# Nature Episode – Cuba: Wild Island of the Caribbean



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Who caught Sunday (maybe, depending on where you are at) Nature? It was called “Cuba Wild Island of the Caribbean” and had some new thumbnail frog. The PBS website does not have a picture of it, but I think I recall them saying it was not discovered until the mid-90’s. 

They also did not give a Latin name, but I think that my husband read somewhere that they did not have the resources to classify some of these new discoveries. 

Regardless, it was a really nice look at the wildlife of Cuba, check it out!


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

*Cuban frog*

I caught that show. The frog was pretty cool. It's Eleutherodactylus iberia. More info can be found here: 

http://allaboutfrogs.org/weird/strange/small.html

http://www.science.psu.edu/alert/FROG.htm

The bee hummingbird was amazing too.

John R.


----------

